# [SOLVED] Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

So i have a *ASUS M5A99X EVO the i take a look at asus web and i see the last BIOS was *"1208" so i upgrade this with the provided program from ASUS in fact all the process ws done perectly any problem trough the start to the finish. *But after the new update i start getting BLUE SCREENS* with randomly errors some of them here:








































Then i say ok i will do an downgrade and back to the default BIOS Rev. i did that and didn't work i still getting BSOD's also i tried at this point i tried with almost *every BIOS in ASUS web*, i always load default optimi<ed setting after installing BIOS, i never do a OC, the values for memories always in AUTO i don't know what more do i think i will format and if that not work i don't have other option than go t oa service. Hope somone of u pro guys can help me! =( ty in advance.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

Are you updating through Windows or Asus Ez Flash in the BIOS?


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*



Amd_Man said:


> Are you updating through Windows or Asus Ez Flash in the BIOS?


I did 3 times from windows







with not problem on the process. I did downloading the file to my HD and later *"update bios from file"*.

Then i say ok my last hope i go and did from the BIOS Asus Ez Flash, but i still etting that BSOD at first i think there ws something with Firefox flash plugin cuz happend when i was watching videos but was just a coincidence this happend randomly.
This can be a drivers issue cuz till yesterday the PC was working perfect! i hate myself for baing an idiot and update the BIOS only for get compatibility with the last AMD CPU's.
Can u have some what can be the problem based on the screens also ig u need another screen with another programs. DXDiags tell me please i m really desesperate!
Also ty for try to help me.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

There's your problem then. NEVER flash (update) the BIOS while in Windows. Put the BIOS bin file on a usb stick and boot into BIOS and use Asus EZ Flash.


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*



Amd_Man said:


> There's your problem then. NEVER flash (update) the BIOS while in Windows. Put the BIOS bin file on a usb stick and boot into BIOS and use Asus EZ Flash.


Eh when i download the BIOS it's .ROM not bin.

*Like:* M5A99X-EVO-ASUS-1102.ROM.

*PD:* i will try what u told me and back.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

Rom or Bin you still want to flash through the BIOS. Also when you flash the BIOS and load setup defaults you have to enter the correct date and time and any other settings you had prior to the flash. I'm wondering why you even flashed the BIOS as it should only ever be done if it addresses a problem you had or new hardware requires it.


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*



Amd_Man said:


> Rom or Bin you still want to flash through the BIOS. Also when you flash the BIOS and load setup defaults you have to enter the correct date and time and any other settings you had prior to the flash. I'm wondering why you even flashed the BIOS as it should only ever be done if it addresses a problem you had or new hardware requires it.


Well i really don't know what values the BIOS had before i flahsed i let all in AUTO.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

Why did you update it? Have you tried re-flashing through the BIOS with the version that worked?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- EZ Flash 2 - the safest way to update BIOS


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*



Amd_Man said:


> Why did you update it? Have you tried re-flashing through the BIOS with the version that worked?


Yes i downgrade this even to the .ROM that comes with the mother CD. But still getting BSOD's. =(
I will try formating maybe that can help?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

Are you still flashing through Windows?


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*



Amd_Man said:


> Are you still flashing through Windows?


I finished flashing from the USB like u told me, waiting for see if the BSOD comes out.

I have the feeling that the problem comes do the AUTO setting in the memories values but i really don't know how it was before.


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

I talk with another guy and he tell me i should download all the drivers not only the BIOS he means:










All of this and if this don't solve the problem then FORMAT the PC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

It's rarely a bad thing to install all the latest drivers.


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

Well seems like after installed the rest of updates *"Chipset, SATA and Audio"* from the ASUS web the BSOD don't pop up anymore!

Ty for all the ppl who take the time for try to help me.

*I keep with BIOS 1102 Rev. that seems to be stable and add support for FX's cpu's.*


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*



Tyree said:


> It's rarely a bad thing to install all the latest drivers.


Seems like this time this worked, ,maybe this was like if i got a updated BIOS version then i need the rest of drivers being updates to especially *"Chipset"* driver that have the job to intercomunicate all the peripherals atleast that what told me the technical when i tell him what was my problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

Glad you got it worked out and best of luck.


----------



## ZeroCool22 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*



Tyree said:


> Glad you got it worked out and best of luck.


Thx u.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Blue Screen after BIOS UPDATE! diferent errors help please!*

I'm glad you're up and running again. :smile:


----------

